# Can I run Ultegra R-8000 Short Cage Derailleur with a 11-32T Cassette



## jsebastianorozco (Sep 13, 2016)

Hello,

I currently have my bike set up with a short cage R8000 rear derailleur and an 11-28 T cassette. I am doing a lot more climbing than I used to and would like to go to a larger cassette. 11-30T seems like too small a change to merit the cost. Would I be able to run an 11-32 T cassette with the short cage rear mech? I have heard animando is very conservative on its limits, but I would feel more comfortable if someone is actually running this setup successfully. 

I have a 50-34 crankset.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

You will need the mid cage RD to run a 32t cog. The short cage doesn't have enough total capacity.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

That's 2 above what it's says. So, probably.
It doesn't matter if someone else can or can't. Hanger is also a factor.

Google 'Wolf Tooth Roadlink" 
I'd just to it right because a long cage wouldn't be that much more $ but that's an option too.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

The rear derailleur is limited by 2 things:

The max cog size that can be used AND the maximum capacity...which is how much chain it will wrap. There is a formula for that: big chainring minus small chainring (for example 50-34=16) plus the big cog minus the small cog (for example 34-11=23) which would be 39 in this case. If the short cage max cog is 30t you might get the derailleur to clear a 32t cog...BUT the capacity of the 8000 derailleur is 35 so you'd be going over that by 4. 
The derailleur _might_ clear the cog but that's only half the story...the cage has to be long enough to wrap the required chain length.

ETA: I'm saying you're probably gonna need a longer chain as well. And don't say "I never cross chain big/big"...everyone does it at some point and this could result in ruining your frame and derailleur.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a 9150 rear deraileur with a 52/36 on my Trek Domane which will handle the 11/32 but the chain get's a little loose running small small (overriding gear control). I could have kept the chain tight in that scenario by taking a link out, but that put the Big Big combo a bit tighter than I wanted, so I went longer and let Gear Control keep me out of the 2 small cogs when I'm in the little ring instead. I run 11/23 all the time but wanted to cut the chain long enough that I could use the 11/32 if I wanted to. 

I would guess the 9150 and 8000 cages are the same length. Of course like others have said, the hanger makes a difference so what works on one bike may not work on yours.


----------



## jsebastianorozco (Sep 13, 2016)

I am running this set up on a Giant Defy Advance. I have ordered the 11-32T cassette along with a new chain and will install it next week for testing with the short cage derailleur. I will report back on my findings. Hopefully it will work and I can save the 75$ it will cost for the new derailleur. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm running a Di2 50/34-11/32 on my bike. I'm going to order the cage mod soon, as I'm tired of the slack chain. On bumps it will bounce and hang sometimes if your in the Fsmall-Rsmallers, in that combo, if you stand it jumps the cogs. ...so I've had a lot of dental work done and I think my luck has been great so far, but I'm not going to push it much longer.


----------



## jsebastianorozco (Sep 13, 2016)

duriel said:


> I'm running a Di2 50/34-11/32 on my bike. I'm going to order the cage mod soon, as I'm tired of the slack chain. On bumps it will bounce and hang sometimes if your in the Fsmall-Rsmallers, in that combo, if you stand it jumps the cogs. ...so I've had a lot of dental work done and I think my luck has been great so far, but I'm not going to push it much longer.


Based on the Park Tool chain length formula the 11-28T requires 53.5 links (I rounded up to 54”) and 11-32T requires 54.5 links (leaving the chain alone I would be rounding down). Assuming I leave the chain alone, there should be not additional slack in any gear combination other than the additional 32T sprocket. Am I missing something? As long as the derailleur shifts on to the 32T (long enough B screw, I should be good to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

jsebastianorozco said:


> Based on the Park Tool chain length formula the 11-28T requires 53.5 links (I rounded up to 54”) and 11-32T requires 54.5 links (leaving the chain alone I would be rounding down). Assuming I leave the chain alone, there should be not additional slack in any gear combination other than the additional 32T sprocket. Am I missing something? As long as the derailleur shifts on to the 32T (long enough B screw, I should be good to go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Additional slack in the 32? What? If you shift into big/big now and your derailleur cage is pulled all the way forward and then you install the 32 cassette and don't put a longer chain on you'll break something. 
To repeat...again...the short cage derailleur is designed to wrap enough chain to work w/ a 30t cassette and a 50/34 crank. If you put a 32 on and your chain is one set of links short you're going to have problems. If you crank the b-tension screw all the way in you reduce the number of teeth the chain is in contact with. Not a problem on the large cogs but on the smaller ones you want all the chain contact w/ the cog you can get. Lots of people say this all works no problem but I've got years and years of experience w/ it not working. Do it the right way or don't do it at all.

There are good reasons Shimano specs the derailleurs like they do. They're not just randomly pulling numbers out of their collective ass.


----------



## jsebastianorozco (Sep 13, 2016)

cxwrench said:


> Additional slack in the 32? What? If you shift into big/big now and your derailleur cage is pulled all the way forward and then you install the 32 cassette and don't put a longer chain on you'll break something.
> To repeat...again...the short cage derailleur is designed to wrap enough chain to work w/ a 28t cassette and a 50/34 crank. If you put a 32 on and your chain is one set of links short you're going to have problems. If you crank the b-tension screw all the way in you reduce the number of teeth the chain is in contact with. Not a problem on the large cogs but on the smaller ones you want all the chain contact w/ the cog you can get. Lots of people say this all works no problem but I've got years and years of experience w/ it not working. Do it the right way or don't do it at all.
> 
> There are good reasons Shimano specs the derailleurs like they do. They're not just randomly pulling numbers out of their collective ass.


Did not consider the issue with chain contact points on the smaller cogs. Thanks for pointing that out, I will certainly keep it in mind.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Shimano is conservative in their guidelines. You might be able to get away with it on a compact cassette. Doing it though could void your warranty. I'd simply use the long cage derailleur and do it right


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Trek_5200 said:


> Shimano is conservative in their guidelines. You might be able to get away with it on a *compact cassette*. Doing it though could void your warranty. I'd simply use the long cage derailleur and do it right


A what? If you're thinking compact crank that will make it worse.


----------



## sasquatch16 (Feb 7, 2013)

Srode said:


> I have a 9150 rear deraileur with a 52/36 on my Trek Domane which will handle the 11/32 but the chain get's a little loose running small small (overriding gear control). I could have kept the chain tight in that scenario by taking a link out, but that put the Big Big combo a bit tighter than I wanted, so I went longer and let Gear Control keep me out of the 2 small cogs when I'm in the little ring instead. I run 11/23 all the time but wanted to cut the chain long enough that I could use the 11/32 if I wanted to.
> 
> I would guess the 9150 and 8000 cages are the same length. Of course like others have said, the hanger makes a difference so what works on one bike may not work on yours.


I am getting a new to me Domane with 9050 rear derailleur and would really like to put a 11-32 cassette on. What is this gear control you are talking about?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

sasquatch16 said:


> I am getting a new to me Domane with 9050 rear derailleur and would really like to put a 11-32 cassette on. What is this gear control you are talking about?


New Di2 won't allow you to shift into the 11/12/13 when you're in the small ring by default. Because of this you can run the chain a little longer and not have to worry about slack in small/small because you can't (normally) use it.


----------



## sasquatch16 (Feb 7, 2013)

Bike I am getting is a 2017 with 9070 series Dura-ace. Does this have this feature?
Also is an Ultegra Di2 GS derailleur compatible?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

jsebastianorozco said:


> Based on the Park Tool chain length formula the 11-28T requires 53.5 links (I rounded up to 54”) and 11-32T requires 54.5 links (leaving the chain alone I would be rounding down). Assuming I leave the chain alone, there should be not additional slack in any gear combination other than the additional 32T sprocket. Am I missing something? As long as the derailleur shifts on to the 32T (long enough B screw, I should be good to go.


The most important thing is that you have enough chain so you don't bind in the big-big combo. Screwing in the B screw will not do anything to change this, it will only lessen the "motor-boating" sound when you are in the 32T cog, nothing more.

If you decide to go cheap and dirty, you should at least get a longer chain unless you want to rip your derailleur off its frame and possibly also make your dentist happy. Although the chain slap in the smaller cogs could cause ghost shifting which if you are a masher, might not end well either. I think $72 is pretty good insurance:

https://www.jensonusa.com/Shimano-U...MIxrTtiOXF4gIV2LjACh12iAEqEAQYASABEgJI_fD_BwE


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

sasquatch16 said:


> Bike I am getting is a 2017 with 9070 series Dura-ace. Does this have this feature?
> Also is an Ultegra Di2 GS derailleur compatible?


An Ultegra GS Di2 RD will work just fine with 9070. Not sure on your other question.


----------

